# The way it makes 'ya feel..



## Grimblade (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok. Since I was very young I've played RPG's, mainly Final Fantasy . Now, whenever I listen to the music from the games (mostly 7 and 8) I get an incredible nostalgic, heartwarming feeling. Most things from my childhood put me on edge and make me feel wrong, but this music can actually bring me to tears in a good way. Even the midi-tone battle themes make me smile, but I'm talking about the piano tunes and hotel music etc. because it represents the world I would always escape to, I suppose. It's what made me want to be a writer. I just thought it would be cool to pay my respects to it with a thread and ask if there's anything about your old favourites that do the same for you?  Come on kids, group hug..


----------



## Grimblade (Aug 19, 2007)

Nineteen views and nobody's got a comment? I must be one of the few then. Come on people, somebody must like game music! COME ON!

..Come on?


----------



## Talysia (Aug 19, 2007)

I have to agree with you, Grimblade.  There's a lot of good game music out there.  I think my personal favourites have to be Final Fantasy VII - I mean, One Winged Angel (I think that's the music that plays when you fight Sephiroth) is a great piece of music, as is the Jenova theme.  As for other games, I love the soundtrack to Star Ocean - Til the End of Time, and some of the pieces in the Suikoden series are quite good, too.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 19, 2007)

I spent so long playing Zelda when younger (and so many times...I think I could play that game with my eyes closed now!) that anything that sounds remotely like the music from it immediately makes me remember it. Absolutely loved that game. Definitely makes me nostalgic when I hear the music from it.


----------



## Quokka (Aug 20, 2007)

One of the best things about watching _FF7: Advent Children_ was that they played alot of the music from the game through it (I think, ,maybe it was in the extras section??) either way I recently heard alot of it again and its funny just how much memory it can trigger.

One of my friends years ago was a bit of a computer and keyboard wizz, completely self taught, he used to create his own games first on a commadore64 then later on PCs. I'd often walk in and have him say "where's this from" and he'd play a section of music that he had learnt by ear. Sometimes it was a song or movie theme but just as often it was a section of music from a game he had been playing. An amazing talent and such a shame that he was never given the chance to really explore it, the guy works in a brick factory now and if he still tinkers with computers I'm guessing his long ago given up the keyboard .

The music from _Shining Force 1&2_ is pretty much imprinted on my brain for life now and I really like Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata but it was teaching Jill Valentine to play it in _Resident Evil_ where I first heard it.

I just remembered the opening music for _Double Dragon_ (as the roller door opens and the player characters walk out) which not only reminds me of the game scenes but also of the little corner shop garage that we used to play the arcade games in. Which isnt all that suprising considering the amount of time I spent in the place


----------



## Grimblade (Aug 20, 2007)

I can relate to that, Quokka. I recently downloaded the Advent Children soundtrack and it's nice to hear the old music, revamped. Or sometimes not at all. Does anybody remember the Golden Axe music? And Super Mario Kart on the SNES? Smash TV, Earthworm Jim, GHOULS AND GHOSTS! If it pops into my head I can't sleep 'til I figure out where it's coming from.

Also, on a slightly off-topic note - does anybody remember a TV program called ''The Hurricanes'' about an American "soccer" team in England? Or was it vicea versa? Hmm..


----------



## Quokka (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought of one more that I just had to come back and mention.

The Prodigy's _Firestarter_ and Wipeout 2097. From memory the cover used to say that if any game could make your eyes bleed, this was it. Well my friends and I put enough hours/days/months into that game that I can say with complete confidence that it can't actually cause bleeding eyes, though it maybe can ruin your vision for short periods and with _Firestarter_ playing I can still picture a full lap of Gare D'Europa.

IMO one of the best games ever created and a soundtrack to match


----------



## Talysia (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been looking for the Advent Children soundtrack for a while - methinks I'll have to treat myself one of these days!

And yes, I remember the likes of Earthworm Jim and such.  Oh, and I think there was a cartoon called The Hurricanes (about a football team) a good few years ago now.  I remember something similar, at least.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not a big final fantasy player, but with most games I turn off the sound and play my own music. Playing Devil May Cry with Devildriver is rather fitting.....

And this is extremely stupid, but I've been stuck on Outlaw Golf 2 for the last few weeks, just playing with the hubby. I can almost beat him now! muahhahahahah


----------



## Somni (Aug 20, 2007)

Worms!


Extending my reply as it would not let me just say 'Worms!'


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, man, Golden Axe! I used to love that game. It came as a three-combo on a Sega cartridge...Golden Axe, Streets of Rage and Shinobi. Thanks for reminding me of them, I used to love playing those games.

And Earthworm Jim! A friend showed me where you could download it free from the internet recently and damn, I'd forgotten how hard it is! Or I'm out of practice, I swear I used to be able to get further in it when ah were a little girl playing on t'computer! 

Ah, and worms...Another great game. "Incoming!" Heh.


----------



## Talysia (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, I loved worms!  One of the greatest little strategy games I've ever played!


----------



## Grimblade (Aug 21, 2007)

''You'll regret that!"

"Revenge!"

"Oh no.."

Oh that's good stuff. I just downloaded FF8 for my PSX emulator! I'm so happy, and trying to download FF9. All these emulators and games.. what would I do without them? If anybody wants any of these games I'll lead you in the right direction. Or maybe it's presumptuous of me to think you don't already know how to get it. Whatever!

Streets of Rage man.. What a game! Absolutely classic. I remember the mythical 'super' special attacks that you could supposedly get, but they were only in 2 or 3 and I had 1. I really kicked my pre-pubescent arse about that. Shinobi definitely rocked too.

And dustinzgirl, I agree about the Devil Driver. One of the things that attracted me to the XBOX 360 was the ability to replace game music without losing sound effects etc. Dead Rising is brilliant with Devil Driver. And ANY game is brilliant with Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms. Especially in a 2 player game where you're both getting slaughtered.


----------



## Lucien21 (Aug 21, 2007)

To be honest I usually turn down the music effects preferring a low background noise with high sound effect and voice levels.

I do enjoy the old adventure game tunes like Monkey Island (this is the ringtone on my phone) and Grim Fandango's soundtrack is fantastic.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 21, 2007)

Ah, Streets of Rage...I'd always get so carried away that I'd accidentally hit the "A" button and end up calling the police -- usually when there was just one little punk attacking me, so a complete waste of police support  Same with Golden Axe, I'd end up saving all my magic, accidentally hit "A", the huge Dragon would appear, only to fry one little dude.  Oh, and the little dragons you could ride on that game! And when I used to play 2-player with my brother, we'd have a fight and race to see who'd get the dragon first. And then knock each other off so we could steal it 

Ah, good times, good times...You've certainly opened a whole lot of nostalgia with this thread, Grim! Thanks!


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 21, 2007)

Final fantasy series! I still love the good old Red Alert soundtrack, the music from Baldur's Gate 2; and more recently, _Prey_ has had a great soundtrack 

Worms has to be my all time favourite for the voices and sound effects though. Civilization 2 came close


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 22, 2007)

The thing that bugs me about game music is that it never changes, the songs are always the same songs. Now especially in MMO's there is really no excuse for this, why can't they change up the music via patches? We have to download them anyway. Why do they fire the music department as soon as the game goes out the door? That I don't get.


----------



## Quokka (Aug 22, 2007)

Good point about MMO's Rahl, particuarly as with non-online games people would _tend_ to only play them constantly for a few weeks or months at most and then more occassionly, whereas people much more frequently spend years playing MMO's. Do any of them alter the music? I don't play them anymore because I'd spend years on them 

and back on topic and going way back, does anyone remember _Wizard of Wor_, Simple music that was really just a beat that got faster and faster. Actually _Wizball_ (one of my favourite Commadore64 games) also had great music now I think of it, including a little electric guitar riff when you died.


----------



## Grimblade (Aug 22, 2007)

Good point, Windsong. Let's firebomb the designers!

I don't remember it Quokka, but that reminds me of Rollerball! That had some damn good music on it..


----------



## Quokka (Aug 22, 2007)

Considering it was 1987 and had to be loaded onto the C64 via tape it had cool music. Here's a youtube link to a guy recreating a section of it and Grim you might get a laugh out of the second one (though the video quality's not great).

YouTube - Wizball theme electric guitar 

YouTube - Press Play on Tape - Ghost 'n' Goblins 


And speaking of being able to change the music, how about _Outrun _being able to select the music on the cars radio was a real novelty.


----------



## Grimblade (Aug 23, 2007)

Hah, that's wicked. Thanks for the link, Quokka. They even do Megaman. ;-)

The whole car radio thing still is somewhat original, which suprises me. Need for Speed and a couple of others did it, on Saints Row you can buy music for your IPOD, which is pretty groovy. But apart from that it never really took.


----------

